# no network on startup, problem with init-scripts

## menschmeier

My laptop is connected via a wireless network to the internet. I am using networkmanager to configure my WLAN. But then my network is up just after logging in into my desktop environment - KDE.

During startup the system tries to start the wired network interface eth0. Because this is not configured it tries to configure it using DHCP. This causes a wait till the DHCP request has a timeout. All other services depending on net  (like ntp-client) will fail then too.

To avoid a DHCP timeout I configred the eth0 interface statically. Now the startup is quicker but ntp-client is started too.

What is the gentoo solution for my problem?

----------

## massimo

I'd configure RC_PLUG_SERVICES in /etc/conf.d/rc to prevent net.* from starting on boot (if that's what you want).

----------

## menschmeier

OK, now the eth0 interface isn't starting. But all services depending on a working network are failing. They have to be started later when I am logged in.

Now I do start then in a script in ~/.kde4/Autostart/. But this solutions isn't satisfying. Is there a better way to do this. Is there a way to start some service delayed?

----------

